# Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???



## Sailfisch (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
kennt jemand die angebotenen Wobbler?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...I_RSCC_Pr4_PcJa_BIN_Stores&popuprebrand=false

Ich finde die vom Preis her absolut in Ordnung. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob die auch was taugen. Bringt ja nichts zehn Wobbler zu haben die man dann über Bord werfen kann.
Vorgesehener Einsatz: Malediven zum Schleppen, wer hätte es gedacht!   

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mal Eure Meinung abgeben könntet!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Na ja ,Optik scheint I.O zu sein,ich kenne sie nicht,wenn du mit der Tauchtiefe klar kommst scheint der Preis voll I.O zu sein.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

hatte auch schon mal überlegt, die mir fürs Mefo Flachwasserschleppen an der Ostsee zu holen .... sag mal Bescheid wie die funzen falls du sie dir kaufts .... :q


----------



## walhalla (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Ausprobieren kann man beim Heringsangeln, aber nicht wenn man richtige Fische fangen will......nimm lieber die Bonita von Yo zuri......halten eine Ewigkeit und haben auch vernuenftige Haken, mit den kleinen Drillingen kommst Du nicht weit.

Goesse 14 und 17 cm sind OK fuer die Bonita. Ansonsten Tuna Hart.....eine Kopie der Bonita , auch sehr faengig und stabil.

Fuer Fische bis 10 Kg moegen die Wobbler OK sein, aber was ist wenn ein Fisch von 50 lb plus beisst.....man bekommt nicht viele Chancen auf die Grossen und sollte diese nicht leichtfertig vergeben .

Matthias


----------



## angeltreff (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Wie solle man die denn kennen? Es wird ja keinerlei Namen angegeben, so dass die Einordnung etwas schwierig ist. 

 Rechnung: 10 Stück = 26,90 € (für diesen Preis verkauft er diese Wobbler in seinem Shop), also 1 Stück 2,69 €, Einkaufspreis eventuell 2,00 €, Großhändler kauft für 1,50 €  (wollen ja beide Ihren Schnitt machen), Hersteller will auch was verdienen, also Material-/Herstellungswert eventuell 1,00 € - da scheint mir die Qualität fraglich.

 Muss aber jeder selber wissen, ich bin skeptisch.


----------



## mattes (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Hallo Sailfisch!

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.Bin der gleichen Meinung wie Walhalla. Zum Hechtangeln mögen die Dinger okay sein aber  zum Trolling? Kumpel von mir hat mir Anfang des Jahres son 3D Wobbler mit auf die Kapverden für Wahoos mitgegeben das Teil sah gut aus aber Laufeigenschaften war es 6-. Napoleon mein Skipper (und Freund) hat es eine halbe Stunde versucht das Ding zum Laufen zu bekommen danach sagte er vergess es ( und der bekommt so ziemlich alles zum laufen). Lieber weniger aber ordentlich.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

|abgelehn 

Gernot #h  :q


----------



## Big Fins (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

oh je sailfish, bei Deiner Rolle hat ich ja noch Verständniss, aber nu dies :c ...nenene :q .
Also laß die Dinger lieber im Shop, da kommen einem ja die Tränen.
Nimm ein paar von den empfohlenen Wobblern mit ( 6-8- St. ), die bringen Dir auch ordentlich Fisch an den Haken, schau auch mal nach Mann's Strech Wobblern oder große Halco, auch gut.


----------



## Karstein (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Na der Rapala Magnum müsste doch auch funktionieren, oder? Habe ich gerade neulich in einem BG-Video wieder gesehen, in rot-weiß und "Makrele".


----------



## jole (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

also ich hatte diesen besagten wobbler schon !!!

ich finde ( ich drück es vorsichtig aus ........sch.........lecht ) 

so wie dir angeltreff erklärt hat so isch es dan auch der wobbler ist minderer qualität er hat mir im süsswasser nicht besonders was gebarcht einen biss !!!!
blos und dann das unglaubliche im drill ist der wobbler samt fisch wech !!!!!!!!!!!!!!;+ 

was ist pasiert , der wobbler hat und ist nur mit drähten also ich meine die verbindungen zwischen drilling und körper verbunden 
da hats doch tatsächlich den draht beim drill aus dem wobbler körper gezogen und wech war der hecht mit wobbler 

alsi ich kauf bei dem sicher nich nochmal |gr: 

mein rat spar nen bissle kauf dir was geschiets beim händler ( vergess nich zu handeln dann sparsch au ) oder warte auf nen angelmesse da ist au immer nen snäple zu machen 

cao jole


----------



## basswalt (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

wie geschrieben können die nichts wert sein....
wäre da auch eher vorsichtig...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Haben was von den MONSTER MAULER'n .. dennoch absolute *ANTIEMPFEHLUNG* ! Man sieht ihnen förmlich schon an, dass sie billigste Produktion sind & dementsprechend von "Deinen" 10en vielleicht auch 2-3 so laufen wie sie sollten, was dann den Preis wiederum nicht rechtfertigt !

Schau Dir doch eventuell mal einige Wobbler dieser Firma an .. sind in Dtl. noch relativ unbekannt, werden aber in nächster Zeit irgendwann ihren Durchbruch erleben.
Fische selbst mit diesen & das schon seit einigen Jahren. Es gab noch nicht 1 einzigen, welcher durch negatives Laufverhalten auffiel .. wie ich finde bei knapp 150 Stk. eine sehr gute Quote !
Absolute SPITZENQUALITÄT & vom Preis noch halbwegs akzeptabel !

meridian​


----------



## Lachskiller (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

hey MeRiDiAn kannst du mir sagen wo ich die Preise finde,ich fische sonst nur 
Rapala und Penn diese sehen sehr gut aus|bla: 

Gruß LK


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

hy .. habe die Predateks zumeist entweder direkt über die HP geordert (sehr netter Umgang mit Kunden, meist durch den Chef persönlich). Allerdings ist dort Englishkenntnis gefragt, wie auch eine Kreditkarte, da nur durch diese dort bezahlt werden kann.

Eine Alternative ist die Bestellung in DIESEM LADEN.
Allerdings auch hier sind Englishkenntnisse von Nöten, denn die Bestellung muss per E-Mail gemacht werden, es sei denn, jemand ist des italienischen so mächtig ^^
In der E-Mail solltest Du ganz einfach die entsprechenden Wobblertypen+Farbe+Größe angeben & dieses ganze als Anfrage gestalten (wie gesagt in english). Einfach über den Contact an die senden & zumeist antwortet relativ schnell eine recht nette Dame & teilt die Versandbedingungen + den fälligen Gesamtbetrag mit. Es muss per Vorkasse bezahlt werden .. allerdings dafür auch über EU-Überweisung & nicht nur Karte.
Hatte auch die ersten Male bedenken, einfach so Geld zu überweisen ohne konkrete Rechnung etc. aber nach ettlichen Bestellungen kann ich nur sagen ... FLOTTE LIEFERUNG & KEINE PROBLEME !

Die Wobbler sind wahre Aktionskünstler & zeigen unter Wasser, wie ein Wobbler laufen muss ... Spitzencolore, Topverarbeitung (TOP Drillinge & Sprengringe) .. einfach kleine Schmuckstücke, die ihr Geld allemal wert sind !!!

meridian​


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Ums vorher zu sagen, bevor mir dann jemand eine Schleichwerbung unterstellen mag ;-)
Ich habe kein Interesse daran, irgendwem, sei es Predatek selbst, oder der 2ten genannten HP, zu unverhofften Einkünften zu verhelfen. Ich möchte lediglich auf Artikel hinweisen, mit denen es Spass macht zu fischen & die ihr Geld auch wert sind ... nicht wie die im ersten Post gezeigten Wobbler, die ihren Reiz mit Sicherheit nur 100%ig am Weihnachtsbaum als Deko entfalten können !

Daher hole sie Dir besser nicht SAILFISCH .. nicht mal fürs Weihnachtsfest   ​


----------



## Ansgar (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Sailfisch,

vergiss es. Du versuchst Dir da was zusammenzuramschen, wofuer Qualitaet das A und O ist. Vergiss es einfach. 

Fuer das Angeln das Du betreiben willst ist Qualitaet wichtig. Qualitaet ist teuer. Willst Du das Geld nicht ausgeben, dann vergiss es einfach ein und fuer alle Mal. 

Die Dinger sehen ganz grob so aus wie die grossen Yo Zuri Wobbler - mir faellt da gerade der Name nicht ein. Von denen ist aber schon einer so teuer wie Deine 10 - warum bloss? 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Sind nicht meine!!! Habe sie nämlich nicht gekauft!!  :q  :q  :q 
Obwohl es mich schon sehr gereizt hat, allein um zurückzukommen und Euch zu verklickern, daß ich einen neuen GT-Rekord aufgestellt habe mit den Wobblern und ner Mitchellmulti.  :q  :q  :q 
Aber ein Restfunken Einsichtsfähigkeit war noch da.


----------



## Ansgar (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> 1)Sind nicht meine!!! Habe sie nämlich nicht gekauft!!  :q  :q  :q
> 
> 2) Obwohl es mich schon sehr gereizt hat, allein um zurückzukommen und Euch zu verklickern, daß ich einen neuen GT-Rekord aufgestellt habe mit den Wobblern und ner Mitchellmulti.  :q  :q  :q
> 3) Aber ein Restfunken Einsichtsfähigkeit war noch da.




Hahaha,Sailfisch,

1) das war mir schon klar, denn deshalb hattest Du ja um Rat gefragt. Meinen Rat kennst Du jetzt ja... ) Daher hatte ich ja auch gesagt 'Vergiss es'. Haettest Du sie bereits gekauft, haette ich gesagt 'Tausch sie um'... )

2) Ja klar, wenn Du dann mit Deiner zerschossenen Multi und Deinen zerschroteten Billig Wobblern und voellig demotiviert mit nem mickrigen GT nach Dtland zurueckgekommen waerst, dann haette ich fuer Dich kein Mitleid gehabt... ) Naja, die Multi gibt es ja nicht mehr lange... )

3) Na, dann ist ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend... )

All the best 
Ansgar

PS: Bin eigentlich nicht von Natur aus so gemein, habe nur durch Erfahrung gelernt und war gluecklich genug, kein Spielgeld fuer Schrott ueber zu haben. Heutzutage weiss ich, dass ich mir in der leichten Klasse ne 30er Avet EX-2 oder im groesseren Bereich ne 50W oder 80W Tiagra kaufen wuerde.


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Alle sind gemein zu mir, keiner hat mich lieb!  :c  :c  :c   :q  :q  :q


----------



## Karstein (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

@ Ansgar: na immerhin kann Sailfisch die Mitchell mit der festgefressenen Bremse dann noch als Grundblei in Norwegen verwenden!  :q 

Die Avet 50W ist was ganzganz Brutales, da hat sogar Croatia-Skipper Marc neulich leuchtende Augen beim BG-Treffen bekommen. Die Jungz haben dort die Bremskraft der Avet mit einer gleich großen Tica verglichen mit einem niederschmetterndem Ergebnis für die Tica und großem Lob für die 50W.

Hang loose

Karsten


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*

Hi Leute,
ich bin ja immer wieder begeistert wie es hier immer wieder weitergeht.

Sail natürlich haben wir Dich lieb, vielleicht der olle Ansgar nich ganz so dolle wie er könnte, kann ja auch sein das im die Hitze und die ständige Möglichkeit die Lures planschen zu lassen zu schaffen macht…  

Ich möchte  meinen missionarischen Eifer hier auch einbringen. In den Raum stelle ich die gute Shimano TLD 50 2 Gang.
Das ist die perfekte Rolle für das unter 50 lbs  Reise-Geschirr. 
Mit locker 600 Meter 0,70 einfach perfekt.

Und wenn es eine richtige 50er sein soll, dann die Tiagra 50, aber die W LRS.
Die 50 LRS-Rollen sind mit dem Bremsystem der normalen 80er Tiagra ausgestattet.
Wahrscheinlich ebenso brutal wie die Avet.
Die läuft unglaublich ruckfrei an und das ist meiner Meinung eines der ersten Kriterien für eine gute Rolle . Mir fehlt zwar immer noch der over 100 kg
Fisch zum testen, aber ich arbeite dran… |uhoh: 

Das mit den Grundbleien für die Mitchelll´s ist nicht schlecht. Ich hatte schon überlegt ob man damit Wäscheleinen spannen könnte aber, das geht bestimmt auch schief. :q 

Man, wenn ich nur genau planen könnte würde ich die Tiagra gerne zum Norge Event
nach Berlin schleppen #6 . Wäre sowieso sehr nett, mal ein paar von den Boardies 
die Hand zu schütteln. Mal sehen vielleicht geht da doch noch was… 

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Sail natürlich haben wir Dich lieb, vielleicht der olle Ansgar nich ganz so dolle wie er könnte, kann ja auch sein das im die Hitze und die ständige Möglichkeit die Lures planschen zu lassen zu schaffen macht…  Gernot #h



Ich lach mich schlapp  #6  :q  #6  :q


----------



## Karstein (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Wobbler???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Die läuft unglaublich ruckfrei an und das ist meiner Meinung eines der ersten Kriterien für eine gute Rolle .



Genau DAS sagten die anwesenden Big Gamer auch, Gernot - und testeten beide Rollen, indem sie die Schiebebremse auf knapp vor ganz "Full" einstellten, anschließend den Spulenkern mit der Faust fest umschlossen hielten und die Kurbel gegen den ausgeübten Druck drehten. Bei Qualitätsrollen muss nach wie vor ein gleichmäßiger Lauf gewährleistet sein. 

Und Ansgar wird bestimmt frei haben und den Ozean verunsichern?  :g


----------

